# Lost Saluki x Greyhound



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

My friends dog went missing Wednesday on her walk, please keep a eye out for her.

DogLost - Lost: Black & White (bit Of Tan On Eyebrows And Cheeks) Lurcher Female In South East (ME2) 'MILLIE '

https://www.facebook.com/groups/408581069186372/


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Still missing, her family very much missing her


----------

